# Maxon OD-808 or MXR GT-OD?



## groph (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm asking for one of these two pedals (they're locally available) for Christmas, and I'm not entirely sure which one. I'm using a Randall RM100 and I'm looking for the usual things an overdrive gives you, tighter bass and some more saturation.

The MXR GT-OD is cheaper and MXR definitely makes solid pedals. I've tried the Maxon before and liked it, but I could just as easily go for the MXR as it does the same basic thing and I think I've heard good things about these.

Can anyone with experience with either pedal let me know if there's any major tonal differences between the two?


----------



## Metalus (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive never used the MXR, but i am a huge fan of the Maxon series. The OD808 is warmer and cuts a good amount of bass while the OD9 is "colder" than the 808 i guess (lol) but it doesnt cut as much as bass as the 808. Im saving up for an OD9 as we speak .

But to answer your question properly, id go with the od808 .


----------



## budda (Oct 2, 2009)

any chance of a test run? im guessing not, hence this thread lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Ive never used the MXR, but i am a huge fan of the Maxon series.



this.


----------



## groph (Oct 2, 2009)

budda said:


> any chance of a test run? im guessing not, hence this thread lol


 

A friend of mine has an 808 I could try out. I guess that'd PROBABLY be the better choice in the end, not entirely sure.


----------



## budda (Oct 2, 2009)

if you CAN try, DO.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 2, 2009)

I boost with a maxon 808 into a kt88 modded Splawn Nitro. It beat out the other boosts I tried because it was smoother and added a colour to the mids that I really liked, it also chilled out the huge bottom end of the kt88s and made everything punch a lot harder. Great pedal. Especially nice in front of a dual or triple Rec. Unfortunately the mxr wasnt part of my shootout. Hope this helps.


----------



## ToniS (Oct 2, 2009)

Maxon all the way baby.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 2, 2009)

I vote MXR. It seems pretty transparent, adds good saturation and tightens up real well.

I have never tried the 808 but I have a TS-9 and SD-1 and the MXR is way better. 

808 is a classic tho. Sorry dude, you're in a pickle. Trying out is your best option.


----------



## Metalus (Oct 2, 2009)

How do u guys think an OD9 would react with an ENGL Savage?


----------



## budda (Oct 2, 2009)

You may find that boosting the amp doesn't do anything. I know Ari owns a Savage 120, not sure if he boosts it or not.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

budda said:


> You may find that boosting the amp doesn't do anything. I know Ari owns a Savage 120, not sure if he boosts it or not.



you don't need a boost with the Savage 120 IMO, it's tight enough and aggressive enough without it.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey sorry to dig this thread out of the grave, but can any of you tell me where the GT-OD is made? I'm thinking about getting one but I don't really want it if it's just made in China. Haven't gotten any answers back from people selling them online so now I'm kinda curious.

By the way Groph, which way did you decide to go? Are you happy with your decision?


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 17, 2010)

i couldnt find anything printed on my gt-od but i found this:
Is MXR/Dunlop stuff made in the USA? - The Gear Page

so yes they're made in america.


----------



## groph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hah, I didn't end up getting either, I'm still boost-less. My friend's guitar teacher is very skilled in modding pedals however, hopefully I'll be getting my Boss Metalzone modded by him. I'll have a Cannibal Corpse-esque rig. I'll let you guys know if that happens, along with pictures.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 17, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> i couldnt find anything printed on my gt-od but i found this:
> Is MXR/Dunlop stuff made in the USA? - The Gear Page
> 
> so yes they're made in america.



Cool. Thanks for the link man.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a maxon od808 and it is awesome.


----------



## 155 (Jan 17, 2010)

tried and true 808


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 17, 2010)

How's the low cut on these pedals compared to a TS-9? I have a TS9 and I actually like the way it cuts the lows when I use it as a lead boost, but it is too noisy and the switch has crapped out on me a couple times.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nick (zimbloth) swears by the MXR GT-OD.

I've considered to buy it, but I still have my beloved Maxon OD 808, which is AWESOME.

Misha also uses it.

It cuts the unwanted massive and boomy bottom end and adds smooth, ear-pleasant mids, the overall sound becomes a lot punchier and aggressive.

If I were you I'd consider the od 820, there's some comparison clips with the same riff on the internet, in those you can hear the maxon 820 and maxon 808. to me the 820 sounded fuller and better, while the 808 was more transparent.


----------



## InLight (Jan 18, 2010)

Is there much tonal difference between a maxon-808 and a Ibanez ts-808?

Which will sound warmer, but with a clear, defined bass?


----------



## kazE (Jan 18, 2010)

Xotic BB > ALL


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ive mentioned this in an older overdrive thread. The MXR GT-OD has the EXACT SAME guts as the ZW44. The only difference is that there is a little 2 way switch inside (that can only be accessed by taking it all apart.) And it just adds a little bit more gain and more ever so slightly more scooped sound to achieve the ZW44 tone. 

I have the GT OD and I really l like it. I also have a Boss SD-1, MXR M-86, MXR Distortion III, Xotic BB Preamp and I like them all. But Id have to say my 2 favorites as overdrives are the BB Preamp and the GT-OD. But as a standalone distortion Id take the BB Preamp or the Distortion III.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Neal said:


> Hey sorry to dig this thread out of the grave, but can any of you tell me where the GT-OD is made?* I'm thinking about getting one but I don't really want it if it's just made in China.* Haven't gotten any answers back from people selling them online so now I'm kinda curious.
> 
> By the way Groph, which way did you decide to go? Are you happy with your decision?



Why?


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jan 19, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Ive never used the MXR, but i am a huge fan of the Maxon series. The OD808 is warmer and cuts a good amount of bass while the OD9 is "colder" than the 808 i guess (lol) but it doesnt cut as much as bass as the 808. Im saving up for an OD9 as we speak .
> 
> But to answer your question properly, id go with the od808 .





Maxon OD9 FTW. been my fave OD pedal so far. a little brighter than the OD808 but also punchier, partially because the bass cut not bein as much....still tightens nicely though. both the OD808 and OD9 seem to have a broader midhump than any other Tubescreamer reissues or "TS style" OD pedals ive played, not nasal at all from my experience



InLight said:


> Is there much tonal difference between a maxon-808 and a Ibanez ts-808?
> 
> Which will sound warmer, but with a clear, defined bass?




the two 808's are not the same. 

the reissued Ibanez TS808 is actually more or less a dead on copy of the ORIGINAL early 80's TS9, meaning its a little brighter, higher output and cuts out less low end than the original TS808. the reissue TS808 is also identical to the Maxon OD9 except the Maxon is true bypass. 

the Maxon OD808, however, is almost identical sounding to the original 70's TS808....warm and round, plenty of bass roll off, lower output. 

heres the truth about reissued Tubescreamers:
-Maxon OD808= original TS808
-Maxon OD9= original TS9
-Ibanez RI TS808= orginal TS9
-Ibanez RI TS9= late 80's version of the TS9 with different OPamp


----------



## GuitarToneFreaks (Dec 26, 2013)

I read everybody's posts here and first got the MXR GTOD. Great pedal for only $50 on ebay. Then I got the Maxon OD 808, also a very good pedal. Some days I like the MXR better, other days I like the Maxon better.

Right now I like the Maxon OD808 and I think it creates a slightly better quality over drive.

You can listen to the shoot out here to get sample reference


----------



## hera666 (Dec 26, 2013)

a year ago I was wondering the same thing, watched every youtube video available and read and stuff, in the end i just got the way huge green rhino, it has bass control plus tone and a curve knob that does something too
Dunlop Manufacturing :: Electronics :: :: Green Rhino Overdrive


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Green Rhino or Hardwire CM2, much better tone shaping in either of those.

Holy thread necro Batman!!!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 27, 2013)

Fans of the Green Rhino should look into the MXR Badass OD. Way Huge is a Subdivision of MXR I believe. It's basically MXR's take on the circuit but in their typical MXR footprint. I LOVE mine.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 27, 2013)

Green Rhino = Win

Never used the MXR so I can't comment.

I love my OD808 but the Green Rhino, to me, is warmer with more punch. With the drive all the way down I don't even have to turn it off when I switch to clean. Cleans sound even better with it on. Not the case with the OD808, imo.


----------

